# Byakugan Boruto/Bolt?



## Bender (Apr 27, 2015)

Thread discussion 

Do you think it'll be possible for Boruto to use it?

Can Himawari use it?


----------



## Alucardemi (Apr 27, 2015)

Byakugan could perhaps help with executing Chidori somehow?


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 27, 2015)

Kishi literally forgot about the Byakugans abilities and the Hyuga clan. Instead you should be hoping Bolt and Himawari develop an entirely new janky Doujutsu. You'd think with Hinata being Hyuga and Naruto being part Uzumaki, having housed all 9 bijuu chakra, being a transmigrated spirit with godlike powers, and holding Kurama right now that his seed would hold all kinds of ridiculous kekkai genkai, BUT NOPE. 

If a child sired by Naruto didn't give birth to an entirely new bloodline or enhanced Byakugan, I don't know what will.


----------



## Bender (Apr 27, 2015)

@Alkaid

Ehhhhhhhhhhhh....For all we know Bolt and Himawari can activate it without the need to have Hyuga eyes.


----------



## Zef (Apr 27, 2015)

Boruto & Himiwari would look hideous with Byakugan. 

Which is probably why Kishi "forgot" to give it to them.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Apr 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Boruto & Himiwari would look hideous with Byakugan.
> 
> Which is probably why Kishi "forgot" to give them it.



This. 

It's a garbage eye in battle anyway.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Apr 27, 2015)

Zef said:


> Boruto & Himiwari would look hideous with Byakugan.
> 
> Which is probably why Kishi "forgot" to give it to them.



Boruto would probably look pretty bad with a Byakugan, but I think HImawari could look OK. Anyways, who knows, maybe Kishi gives them some kind of "dormant" kind of Byakugan (or some other dojutsu)? I dont think he will, but a man can hope


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 27, 2015)

Sure I'd love to see it but I knew after Rescue Gaara Arc was over that Kishimoto wasn't going to bother with the Byakugan or Hyuuga in general. I ended up being right.


----------



## MarcAlmond (Apr 27, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Sure I'd love to see it but I knew after Rescue Gaara Arc was over that Kishimoto wasn't going to bother with the Byakugan or Hyuuga in general. I ended up being right.



Yeah, at lest they've got a last shot at glory in The Last


----------



## Kyu (Apr 27, 2015)

Keep those shitty eyes away from Nardo's children pls.


----------



## Plague (Apr 27, 2015)

Something new would be best, but I wouldn't mind regular Byakugan.


----------



## RBL (Apr 27, 2015)

goldem byakugan is only for neji 

but normal byakugan would fit Boruto, yes !.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 28, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> This.
> 
> It's a garbage eye in battle anyway.


Wow you sound...

How is supervision & enhanced 360 degree perception garbage in battle?

Can gauge how much chakra is being used, whether or not they'll do a big jutsu, see hidden traps, spot attacks from long range, can see the inner workings of their physical condition and with jyuuken they can view and block chakra pathways.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 28, 2015)

While I'm pretty damn sure they won't have it, the Byakugan is a straight up upgrade for any normal ninja. There are literally no negative's with the Byakugan.

1. Can deactivate it at will.

2. You don't need to go through bullshit to activate it.

3. It's not harming the user, no negative side effects from using it outside of using more chakra.

4. You either have it or you don't, goes with Number 2 here.


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2015)

Gazco said:


> That kid Mitsuki will most likely have it.



he has yellow eyes and kishi clearly stated that he "forgot to give the kids the byakugan" and "drawing the byakugan is hard for me".

if mitsuki has it, so will burroto and having two byakugan users on a team is stupid to be honest because it makes mitsuki a clone of borruto combat wise. something you dont want to do with your main characters


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2015)

Has it been established who the hell Mitsuki is yet?


----------



## Indra (Apr 28, 2015)

I want to see the Byakugan on them, possibly a mutation of it.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 28, 2015)

Its called tenseigan & its blue surprises surprise,And it has a chakra mode surprise,surprise.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 28, 2015)

It'd be really bizarre for the kids not to have some sort of eye powers. Kishimoto is pretty solid on lineal powers. Even Tsunade who didn't inherit anything from Hashirama and Mito used her mind to create powers resembling those of her ancestors.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 28, 2015)

Watch as bolt reveals that he was wearing contacts the whole time.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 28, 2015)

Byakugan, Tenseigan or a new doujutsu, do it Kishi!


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 28, 2015)

I'd say he could get the tenseigan but rinnengan level doujutsu at 12 is a bit out there.

or maybe that's why he's being hyped as a prodigy.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 28, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I'd say he could get the tenseigan but rinnengan level doujutsu at 12 is a bit out there.
> 
> or maybe that's why he's being hyped as a prodigy.



it is but its the chakra mode that made toneri riduclous. HE cut teh moon  
so maybe low level tenseigan we dont even know the basics at what it does what it imporves.Byakugan by itself is op as hell.Where those tenseigan take it.


----------



## Zef (Apr 29, 2015)

Wouldn't be opposed to Boruto getting Tenseigan.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> he has yellow eyes and kishi clearly stated that he "forgot to give the kids the byakugan" and "drawing the byakugan is hard for me".
> 
> if mitsuki has it, so will burroto and having two byakugan users on a team is stupid to be honest because it makes mitsuki a clone of borruto combat wise. something you dont want to do with your main characters



How is drawing the Baykugan hard? You basically just draw white eyes. That's it. Sure, you draw extra veins when it's activated, but normally, it should be stupidly easy.


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm still eh on Tenseigan for Bolt. The thought of Bolt and Byakugan is just so    for me.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 29, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> it is but its the chakra mode that made toneri riduclous. HE cut teh moon
> so maybe low level tenseigan we dont even know the basics at what it does what it imporves.Byakugan by itself is op as hell.Where those tenseigan take it.



good point, rikudou mode was what made toneri op. I guess tenseigan alone wouldn't be op.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 29, 2015)

I support this idea. Bolt with the Byakugan would be badass.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 29, 2015)

Toneri's Tenseigan only reached god tier status after absorbing the power of all the Byakugans in the giant tenseigan weapon thing, so It's doubtful that Bolt would ever reach that level even if he got it (on the other hand, Naruto could always give him all his chakra for some convoluted reason.)

Though this begs the question, what color would his shroud be? Did he inherit Naruto's yellow chakra, Hinata's dark blue/violet chakra, or did he get the mid point purple chakra?


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 29, 2015)

I've never really liked how the eye looked, it weirds me the fuck out


----------



## Zef (Apr 29, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Toneri's Tenseigan only reached god tier status after absorbing the power of all the Byakugans in the giant tenseigan weapon thing, so It's doubtful that Bolt would ever reach that level even if he got it (on the other hand, Naruto could always give him all his chakra for some convoluted reason.)
> 
> Though this begs the question, what color would his shroud be? Did he inherit Naruto's yellow chakra, Hinata's dark blue/violet chakra, or did he get the mid point purple chakra?


His shroud will be pink.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 29, 2015)

Maybe Boruto and Himawari will be able to emit Bijuu chakra from their whole bodies. They could be natural shroud users. I'd be really happy if they could switch shrouds, too.


----------



## Alkaid (Apr 29, 2015)

Wrath said:


> Maybe Boruto and Himawari will be able to emit Bijuu chakra from their whole bodies. They could be natural shroud users. I'd be really happy if they could switch shrouds, too.



Well them having whiskers means they should have bijuu chakra. It's the mark of the beast.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 29, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Toneri's Tenseigan only reached god tier status after absorbing the power of all the Byakugans in the giant tenseigan weapon thing, so It's doubtful that Bolt would ever reach that level even if he got it (on the other hand, Naruto could always give him all his chakra for some convoluted reason.)
> 
> Though this begs the question, what color would his shroud be? Did he inherit Naruto's yellow chakra, Hinata's dark blue/violet chakra, or did he get the mid point purple chakra?



Dude what are you talking about toneri only absorbed the byakugans after he got beat. Before that he just took hinabi's eyes and was mad strong he cut the moon well before aquiring the byakugans.He's lucky naruto saved him he was gonna blow up too much byakugan & sun energy.

He's probably got pink/red chakra. Some kind of red fushia.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 29, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Well them having whiskers means they should have bijuu chakra. It's the mark of the beast.


Yeah, but thanks to Naruto becoming a full Jinchuuriki we don't know how much chakra the child of a Jinchuuriki inherits. There's also the question of what sort of chakra they've inherited, since Naruto is obviously a special case. Do they have chakra from all nine Bijuu? Do they have Juubi chakra? Some other option?


----------



## Batman4Life (Apr 29, 2015)

Byakugan + Flying Thunder God = Boss


----------



## Zef (Apr 30, 2015)

Golden Byakugan + Tenseigan= Golden Tenseigan


which would still be inferior to base Sharingan of course. :ignoramus


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 30, 2015)

Uchiha + Senju = Rinnegan 

Uzumaki + Hyuga = Golden Byakugan


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 30, 2015)

Wrath said:


> Yeah, but thanks to Naruto becoming a full Jinchuuriki we don't know how much chakra the child of a Jinchuuriki inherits. There's also the question of what sort of chakra they've inherited, since Naruto is obviously a special case. Do they have chakra from all nine Bijuu? Do they have Juubi chakra? Some other option?



Juubi chakra.Thats what naruto's got.Thats what they get.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 30, 2015)

it may be too much to ask of Kishimoto...but i kinda what them to keep it simple now. No power modes or hax eyes. Just ninjutsu, taijutsu, kunai tricks and wires etc.

i don't need to see anyone but Narudoh and Saskay dropping meteors and devouring planets.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 30, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> Juubi chakra.Thats what naruto's got.Thats what they get.


No, Naruto has individual chakra from each of the Bijuu.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Apr 30, 2015)

Wrath said:


> No, Naruto has individual chakra from each of the Bijuu.



Same shit. He combines them for sage of 6paths form thats how he gets gudodamas.Naruto's chakras never been normal never.He just uses them like elemental jutsu.Naruto don't do elemental jutsu he does chakra types 

He really is a juubi jin. Only guys who get gudodamas are juubi jins and toneri with tenseigan somehow.

Hago made it clear naruto is juubi jin he just uses chakra instead of reform the bijuus into juubi.The percent of bijuu chakra naruto has is never specified it could of been half or the portions he stole from kurama who knows.But he's defo a juubi jin his chakra is not normal whatsover.


----------



## Kyu (Apr 30, 2015)

Being classified as a Juubi Jinchuriki means you're housing this fucker:



Naruto is currently containing 100% Kurama + an unquantifiable portion from Biju 1-8. Not the Juubi.

Madara & Obito absorbed the Ten Tails - not individual Biju - into their bodies to become its host. Naruto is a _pseudo_ Juubi Jin at best in spite of his own unique attributes and abilities transcending those with the actual Ten Tails sealed inside of them.

There is a distinct contrast between the two.


----------



## Wrath (May 1, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Being classified as a Juubi Jinchuriki means you're housing this fucker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. There's no question as to what exactly Naruto is, but it remains to be seen what his children have inherited.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 1, 2015)

They would god awful but then again Kishi forgot to give it to them.

I wonder why?


----------



## Shadow Abyss (May 1, 2015)

I don't think the Byakugan would suit Bolt's design very well, he would look wierd.
On the other hand I can't understand why some people say Hinawari would look awful with these eyes since _she looks exactly like Hinata._


----------



## Ghost14 (May 3, 2015)

I've already said this before in another post detailing what I think is happening with this whole gained business, but I do think that bolt has the byakugan, remember that upon implanting Hanabi's byakugan and before fully awakening the tenseigan Toneri's eyes look more or less like Boruto's. 

I'd say that best case scenario for the gaiden is that Sarada is Sasuke's kid by Karin, or an Orochimaru experiment using Sasuke and Karin DNA, and Naruto and Sasuke end swapping kids to train.  So Naruto trains Sarada and Sasuke trains Boruto. 

If this were to happen I could see Boruto using his presumptive byakugan to master chidori, while Sarada uses rasengan and ultimately SM due to Uzumaki chakra.

In the end I could see Oro as the final villian with his plan being to create kids who can awaken the rinnegan and the tenseigan, and he want's Sarada and Boruto for that purpose.  

The final battle against Oro would probably consist of Naruto and Sasuke transferring some of their chakra to Boruto and Sarada and they awaken the Tenseigan and Rinnegan and defeat Oro with the power he's trying to gain from them.


----------



## Shinobu (May 3, 2015)

It's an eye power and we know Kishi loves eye power. But then again it's not the Sharingan, but the dropped Byakugan.

But then again _again_ Sarada x Boruto is canon... a perfect opportunity to create a new eye power!

Either way, I'm pretty sure Naruto's kids will have it. Or anything new but related to it.


----------



## Zef (May 3, 2015)

^
^Byakugan won't enable one to effectively utilize Chidori. 

To my understanding it lacks the pre cog function, no?


----------



## Alkaid (May 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^
> ^Byakugan won't enable one to effectively utilize Chidori.
> 
> To my understanding it lacks the pre cog function, no?



Sasuke got rid of that weakness by be able to use it without handseals. It also doesn't necessarily "need" the precog function. The original version required that you run in a straight line and it would cause tunnel vision. The sharingan picks up all movements that it sees automatically just by said movement being caught in it's line of sight.

The Byakugan serves this purpose just as well, maybe even better because it has superior insight when compared to the Sharingan.

Regardless, Sasuke pushed it to the point where it no longer required handseals so Bolt could just get in someone's face and use it.


----------



## Zef (May 3, 2015)

Handseals don't provide a weakness for Chidori besides time consumption. 

And yes, the pre cog function isn't necessary. Byakugan should remove the tunnel vision that occurs when Chidori is used, but it wouldn't allow a user to counter/avoid any oncoming attacks, or counter attacks from the enemy mid run.....at least not nearly as effectively if the person possessed Sharingan instead.


----------



## Teachan (May 3, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> They would god awful but then again Kishi forgot to give it to them.
> 
> I wonder why?



Because the Hyuuga and their eyeballs are sooooo relevant to this Uchiha fanboy that Kishimoto is. 

...not. 



Neither Hinata, nor Neji needed to awaken anything; their eyes were freaky since they were little children up their parents' knees. 

Since Burrito and that other one don't have it yet, they won't have it at all.

... or Kishimoto actually did the smart choice and realised how hideous these two kids would look with that white eye, *especially* Burrito.


----------



## Alkaid (May 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> but it wouldn't allow a user to counter/avoid any oncoming attacks, or counter attacks from the enemy mid run.....at least not nearly as effectively if the person possessed Sharingan instead.



No, but it would allow them to see and prepare long before they get close to them considering the Byakugan has a 360 degree field of vision.


----------



## Zef (May 3, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> No, but it would allow them to see and prepare long before they get close to them considering the Byakugan has a 360 degree field of vision.




Yup. 
I guess one could argue that Chidori is more suited for Byakugan.


----------



## Jagger (May 3, 2015)

Bender said:


> @Alkaid
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhhh....For all we know Bolt and Himawari can activate it without the need to have Hyuga eyes.


That would be stupid and contrarian to what's already established in the manga. Not a single Hyuuga user has shown the capacity of using the Byakugan without the respective trademark in their eyes.


----------



## Alkaid (May 3, 2015)

Jagger said:


> That would be stupid and contrarian to what's already established in the manga. Not a single Hyuuga user has shown the capacity of using the Byakugan without the respective trademark in their eyes.



Kishi could just make it an upgraded Byakugan and say it was mutated because Naruto was the father. If anyone's DNA in the manga is capable of mutating already existing bloodlines or creating new ones, it would be Naruto's.


----------



## Wrath (May 3, 2015)

No one ever had two whisker marks before Boruto either. And he might just be the first person born from both Body and Eye lineages. Kid could be breaking all sorts of new ground.


----------



## Ghost14 (May 4, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> Kishi could just make it an upgraded Byakugan and say it was mutated because Naruto was the father. If anyone's DNA in the manga is capable of mutating already existing bloodlines or creating new ones, it would be Naruto's.



Yeah, and if we look at the movie Toneri had blue eyes when he implanted Hanabi's byakugan even before he truly awakened the tenseigan.  So it seems like you can have blue eyes with the byakugan.

Though Kishi doesn't alway use the things that he sets up; I kind of find it strange that he would write an entire movie about an advanced form of the byakugan, how special Hinata and the byakugan are, and the relationship between Naruto and Hinata + their kids implicitly, and then just forget to kid those kids byakugan.


----------



## Alkaid (May 4, 2015)

Ghost14 said:


> I kind of find it strange that he would write an entire movie about an advanced form of the byakugan, how special Hinata and the byakugan are, and the relationship between Naruto and Hinata + their kids implicitly, and then just forget to kid those kids byakugan.



I don't believe he forgot. I think he just found it not aesthetically pleasing and decided not to give it to them.

Then again, Byakugan is the Jobber's eye and Kishi has literally forgotten what it's capable of himself sometimes.


----------



## Hexa (May 4, 2015)

Kishimoto mentioned that the Byakugan's design makes it difficult to portray emotions.  The "I forgot" statement was a joke.

Nothing is stopping Kishimoto from giving Bolt a doujutsu.  But that's true for every character.


----------



## Zef (May 4, 2015)

It always sounded like a joke. Didn't he laugh while saying it, or something?


----------



## Indra (May 4, 2015)

Let's be real, I don't think Kishimoto outright hates the Hyuuga clan, but he feels as if they are less important now. They were pretty relevant in Part one, during the Chunin exams and were given a great backstory tied alongside two Hyuuga characters who had potential (but were later shat on in Part 2 alongside everyone else).

As for me I feel kind of angry that Kishimoto neglected the Dojutsu for Boruto/Himawari, ugly eyes or not on them. He could of showcased or hinted at their abilities being different from regular Hyuuga members by now. Like what is the point of making Boruto follow in his father's footsteps as an 'Uzumaki' but without developing anything for him in that category. Naruto showcased one sealing jutsu in this entire manga, despite hailing from the strongest fuuinjutsu clan known to mankind. So powerful in fact, that the other clan's had to band together and destroy them. 

So I can expect Boruto to not have anything significant there, considering Kishimoto wants him to follow Naruto. However, we can pray that the only thing Uzumaki or Fuuinjutsu related he will get, is possibly his Grandfather's Flying Thunder  God technique. Which funny enough, is talked about among the Naruto community as his 'new technique'. I wouldn't be surprised, though a lot of people want something new. Something new for this kid will probably be something stupid. Let's be real - He has no KKG, no Fuuinjutsu techniques to be passed down (not a KKG), and definitely not the Byakugan. So I can literally expect nothing interesting in his abilities unless Kishimoto decides to follow through with Sasuke being his mentor. If not, we can expect a one hundred percent Naruto clone with the same abilities, but just uses them with more skill. How pathetic, right?

Worst part about this is that Gaiden is probably a gateway for Sarada Uchiha to activate her Sharingan, and by no way do I hate that because it destroys happiness in a certain relationship I loathe. It just goes to show you that unless Boruto steals some Sharingan(s), he won't be important to Kishimoto. Not that he isn't important because this is Sarada's story, but it almost feels as if he neglected anything Boruto, despite hyping him up with a lot of things. Especially that Prodgiy title. So far everyone's interest in the series is Sarada, because of the drama and everything else going for her right now, and it is sad that the fan base cannot be divided between both characters. It just can't because Kishimoto did not make him interesting enough, and to me that is sad.


----------



## Skywalker (May 4, 2015)

We want to make the kid stronger, not pathetic and weak.


----------



## Ghost14 (May 4, 2015)

lndra said:


> Let's be real, I don't think Kishimoto outright hates the Hyuuga clan, but he feels as if they are important now. They were pretty relevant in Part one, during the Chunin exams and were given a great backstory tied alongside two Hyuuga characters who had potential (but were later shat on in Part 2 alongside everyone else).
> 
> As for me I feel kind of angry that Kishimoto neglected the Dojutsu for Boruto/Himawari, ugly eyes or not on them. He could of showcased or hinted at their abilities being different from regular Hyuuga members by now. Like what is the point of making Boruto follow in his father's footsteps as an 'Uzumaki' but without developing anything for him in that category. Naruto showcased one sealing jutsu in this entire manga, despite hailing from the strongest fuuinjutsu clan known to mankind. So powerful in fact, that the other clan's had to band together and destroy them.
> 
> ...



I agree on some things but not on others.

First I do agree that Kishi has neglected the byakugan in the past, but from the introduction of Kaguya onwards he's really put a focus on it.  He even went as far as to give it an upgraded form in the tenseigan putting it more or less on par with the Sharingan/Rinnegan.  So I wouldn't count it out yet.

I do agree though that Bolt is unlikely to get fuuinjutsu and the uniques of his style definitely depends on wether he is trained by Sasuke or not.  But I think the likelihood of that is higher than most think.

We've only had one chapter of the gaiden so far, so to say that Kishi has neglected Bolt is a bit premature.  Also though the gaiden may be about Sarada remember that it's just an intro for the movie which is about Bolt.  So I think they'll both have at least some development.

I'll link to my best case prediction for the whole gaiden + movie project, and I have to say that with the spoilers from chapter two that it has gotten slightly more probable.  

the worst case scenario is basically as you put it though.


----------



## Indra (May 4, 2015)

Ghost14 said:


> I agree on some things but not on others.
> 
> First I do agree that Kishi has neglected the byakugan in the past, but from the introduction of Kaguya onwards he's really put a focus on it.  He even went as far as to give it an upgraded form in the tenseigan putting it more or less on par with the Sharingan/Rinnegan.  So I wouldn't count it out yet.
> 
> ...


Yeah but Kaguya turned out to be a failure in comparison to Uchiha villain characters, nor were her abilities interesting aside from her Rinnegan, which funny enough has nothing to do with the Hyuuga. She displayed barely any Hyuuga abilities outside of these advanced air palm-type, but even those were pretty basic compared to Uchiha eye abilities. Not to mention the Last was not even Kishimoto's idea, the plot was most likely written by Kishimoto and he pitched in when he realized it would be a cash cow for him. 

Sadly yeah, Sasuke is going to teach him some Lightning style if anything, or worst case scenario. Nothing. Honestly I'm tired of Kishimoto and his one-sided wank

Kishimoto said that this is the intro to the Bolt movie, but we don't even know how much of Bolto we are getting here alone. We are already getting a lot of Sarada, and if this Gaiden does not switch to Boruto, then I'm afraid of what the movie will hold..


----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 4, 2015)

Basic or not, the Eighty Gods Vacuum Attack *easily beat the brakes off* Complete Body Susanoo at least twice, making it one of the most powerful attacks in the manga.

With the Kyuubi's influence on his chakra, demonstrated by those whiskers, Bolt might just replicate that if he can learn Hyuuga techniques.


----------



## Alkaid (May 4, 2015)

A lot of people don't know, but the Hyuga actually have 2 kekkai genkai. The Byakugan, and the ability to expel chakra from the tenketsu are 2 separate bloodlines. Bolt doesn't actually need to have the Byakugan to use the vacuum palm or kaiten, because those abilities aren't related to the Byakugan, but the ability to expel chakra from the tenketsu.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> Basic or not, the Eighty Gods Vacuum Attack *easily beat the brakes off* Complete Body Susanoo at least twice, making it one of the most powerful attacks in the manga.
> 
> With the Kyuubi's influence on his chakra, demonstrated by those whiskers, Bolt might just replicate that if he can learn Hyuuga techniques.



Only when Kaguya uses it. 



Hexa said:


> Kishimoto mentioned that the Byakugan's design makes it difficult to portray emotions.  The "I forgot" statement was a joke.
> 
> Nothing is stopping Kishimoto from giving Bolt a doujutsu.  But that's true for every character.



PFFFF, he was dead serious.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 5, 2015)

Klue said:


> Only when Kaguya uses it.


Not sure what you're point is since she's the only one who has it?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 5, 2015)

If Bolt gets a Byakugan, then is can be like this:


1. He can activate it like how a sharingan is activated, so he can use it when he wants.
2. It is less powerful than those of real byakugans like of Hinata and Neji.
3. Bolt can ony use limited Byakugan abilities like just 360 vision for him or just X ray vision.
4. Or a new variant of Byakugan we have not seen will arise.


----------

